# Ubuntu installieren?



## Sweety I (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir vor kurzem Linux Ubuntu von ubuntu.com heruntergeladen, und habe es ein einziges Mal geschafft Linux zu starten. Ich wählte im Windows Boot Manager zwischen Windows XP und Linux Ubuntu aus. Seitdem erscheint im Windows Boot Manager (Bei mir erreicht man diesen unter F9 beim Computerstart) eine andere Meldung bzw. andere Meldungen.

mfg,
Sweety I


----------



## tombe (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja und welche Meldung bzw. Meldungen ist/sind das?

Aus deinem Beitrag (und dem Titel) geht nicht wirklich heraus was du jetzt für ein Problem hast.


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Was genau hast du gemacht?

Was hast du runtergeladen? Eine CD? Dann gebrannt?

Hast du Ubuntu überhaupt installiert? Oder hast du nur die LiveCD gestartet?

Oder Wubi?


			
				Sweety I hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seitdem erscheint im Windows Boot Manager (Bei mir erreicht man diesen unter F9 beim Computerstart) eine andere Meldung bzw. andere Meldungen.


Welche Meldungen? Evtl. Foto machen und anhängen?

Gruß


----------



## Sweety I (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

also folgendes:
Ich habe das einfach auf meinem Computer installiert (-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer) und daraufhin meinen Computer neu gestartet. Ich konnte im Boot Manager auch zwischen Windows XP und Linux Ubuntu auswählen. 
Mittlerweile geht dies nicht mehr. Was ist da los?

Ich kann im Moment nur noch auswählen zwischen :
CD
USB-Device
Und noch irgendetwas  
(Ist nur Sinngemäß Wiedergegeben, nicht wortgemäß ^^ )

mfg,
Sweety I


----------



## threadi (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube das Problem wird hier beschrieben:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/

Hinweis: habe weder Windows noch Ubuntu, habe nur fix danach gegoogelt.


----------



## deepthroat (20. Oktober 2011)

Sweety I hat gesagt.:


> also folgendes:
> Ich habe das einfach auf meinem Computer installiert (-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer) und daraufhin meinen Computer neu gestartet.


OK, du hast also WUBI installiert. Gibt es das Verzeichnis c:\ubuntu?


Sweety I hat gesagt.:


> Ich konnte im Boot Manager auch zwischen Windows XP und Linux Ubuntu auswählen.
> Mittlerweile geht dies nicht mehr. Was ist da los?
> 
> Ich kann im Moment nur noch auswählen zwischen :
> ...


Toll!  Dann schau nochmal genau nach.

Es scheint mir aber das das nicht der Boot Manager von Windows ist, der da angezeigt wird, sondern ein Boot Menü vom BIOS. Evtl. machst du doch einfach mal ein Foto?

Normalerweise wird das Windows Boot Menü automatisch angezeigt falls mehr als 1 Eintrag vorhanden ist. Wenn du *nicht* F9 drückst, kommt da ein Boot Menü?

Gruß


----------



## Sweety I (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ja das Verzeichnis C:/ubuntu gibt es.
(Fotos kommen gleich nach)


----------

